# Extending ground wire in switch box



## pdxhome12 (Sep 28, 2021)

As you can see in the pic, the ground wire is barely visible (it's in the bottom right, in between the white/black wire) and I need it for my switch as I want to install a sensor switch, which needs to be grounded. My box itself is not grounded. Is there any solution that doesn't involve opening the wall?

Thanks!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Loosen the clamp and gently pull on the cable. If you are lucky you might be able pull an inch into the box and make a connection to the ground wire.


----------



## pdxhome12 (Sep 28, 2021)

what do you mean by 'loosen the clamp'?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

pdxhome12 said:


> what do you mean by 'loosen the clamp'?


The clamp holding the cable into the box.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The plastic box just has a knockout tab. No clamp.

Simply try to pull more cable into the box. Someone didn't know not to cut off the ground and made more work for you.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> The plastic box just has a knockout tab. No clamp.
> 
> Simply try to pull more cable into the box. Someone didn't know not to cut off the ground and made more work for you.


Yep. My friend bought a house and it was completely rewired with new NM. He told me he had no ground as he checked it with one of those plug in testers. I go and find out someone cut off the ground in every box. EVERY box.


----------



## pdxhome12 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jim Port said:


> The plastic box just has a knockout tab. No clamp.
> 
> Simply try to pull more cable into the box. Someone didn't know not to cut off the ground and made more work for you.


Ok I was trying (but not too hard) to pull just the ground, but I’ll try pulling the entire cable


----------



## Wiredindallas (Nov 9, 2018)

You DO pull the entire cable if possible then strip back some of the outer jacket. Get a push-on connector. 
You do have aluminum wiring, you know? Any connector,/device must be rated for aluminum.


----------



## pdxhome12 (Sep 28, 2021)

To be clear, you are telling me I have aluminum wires right? Also, how can you tell? Or is that just standard for homes?


----------



## surferdude (Nov 1, 2021)

If you're not able to pull the further in and you can't get enough grip on the wire, you should use a Wago 221 lever nut. Just slide the wire in and close the lever. Very simple. In general they are a good alternative to traditional wire nuts.


----------



## KateKM (Jan 6, 2022)

pdxhome12 said:


> To be clear, you are telling me I have aluminum wires right? Also, how can you tell? Or is that just standard for homes?


we have the same problem. our ground wires are too short and connected only to the box. but we will try to pull the whole thick cable that is wrapped in white plastic and trim it.. see photo


----------



## surferdude (Nov 1, 2021)

You could use a 3 port Wago lever nut with 2 pigtails, one for the box and one for the receptacle or switch. Alternatively, you could leave it alone and use a spec grade receptacle or switch with a self grounding strap, the screws on the device will ground it when mounting.


----------



## Wiredindallas (Nov 9, 2018)

It looks like aluminum. Isn't that wire silver in color, not brass? It was common in the 1960's, not so in the last 30 years except for feeders and service wires.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

KateKM said:


> we have the same problem. our ground wires are too short and connected only to the box. but we will try to pull the whole thick cable that is wrapped in white plastic and trim it.. see photo


That is the proper install for grounds in Canada. You do not need to pull more cable. All you do is add a ground wire from the receptacle to the box.


----------



## betelgeuse (Jan 17, 2020)

In order to use Wagos with aluminum wire you have to use this https://www.wago.com/us/syringe/p/249-130


----------



## pdxhome12 (Sep 28, 2021)

joed said:


> That is the proper install for grounds in Canada. You do not need to pull more cable. All you do is add a ground wire from the receptacle to the box.


Yeah you are set as your entire box is grounded. My box is not connected to my wire nor would it matter as it’s not metal


----------



## pdxhome12 (Sep 28, 2021)

Wiredindallas said:


> It looks like aluminum. Isn't that wire silver in color, not brass? It was common in the 1960's, not so in the last 30 years except for feeders and service wires.


I think it’s copper. Here’s a similar ground wire I pulled from somewhere else in the house


----------



## KateKM (Jan 6, 2022)

joed said:


> That is the proper install for grounds in Canada. You do not need to pull more cable. All you do is add a ground wire from the receptacle to the box.


How do you add more wire? Do you just buy from Canadian tire/Home Depot and attach it?


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Unless you have a scrap of the same gauge wire around. There are several ways to make the connection. Ideal inline connectors are one example.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

joed said:


> That is the proper install for grounds in Canada. You do not need to pull more cable. All you do is add a ground wire from the receptacle to the box.


Or use self-grounding outlets. Or are those verboten in Canuckistan?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

KateKM said:


> we have the same problem. our ground wires are too short and connected only to the box. but we will try to pull the whole thick cable that is wrapped in white plastic and trim it.. see photo
> View attachment 678963


Since you have one wire under that screw, you will be better off just pig tailing it with two tails. one back to the box and one for the switch. There is plenty room/length there to use a wirenut. 


pdxhome12 said:


> Yeah you are set as your entire box is grounded. My box is not connected to my wire nor would it matter as it’s not metal


No. The device needs a ground to. Or a self grounding device. I'm not sure they make self grounding switches? I have never used self grounding anything. I don't think.


----------



## KateKM (Jan 6, 2022)

J. V. said:


> Since you have one wire under that screw, you will be better off just pig tailing it with two tails. one back to the box and one for the switch. There is plenty room/length there to use a wirenut.


Thanks J.V. My husband and I, have learnt about pig tailing today. Now its just the matter of finding that extra wire lol


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

KateKM said:


> Thanks J.V. My husband and I, have learnt about pig tailing today. Now its just the matter of finding that extra wire lol


Do you have a home depot or Lowes close by? Hardware store? Where do you live. Make sure they will cut wire as a roll of NM (romex) is very expensive. You only need about three ft.

I see you are in Canada. How about Menards?


----------



## KateKM (Jan 6, 2022)

J. V. said:


> Do you have a home depot or Lowes close by? Hardware store? Where do you live. Make sure they will cut wire as a roll of NM (romex) is very expensive. You only need about three ft.
> 
> I see you are in Canada. How about Menards?


yup, will go to home depot today. never heard of Menards. since we live in Toronto, its either Home Depot, Lowes, Home Hardware, maybe Canadian Tire. but most people go to Home Depot which is 4 km from us
thank you JV


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

J. V. said:


> Since you have one wire under that screw, you will be better off just pig tailing it with two tails. one back to the box and one for the switch. There is plenty room/length there to use a wirenut.


Youare allowed two wires under the ground screw. If you look at the box you will see a shoulder on each side of the screw. This allows you to put one wire on each side of the screw and tighten it. You do not wrap the wire in this setup.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

joed said:


> Youare allowed two wires under the ground screw. If you look at the box you will see a shoulder on each side of the screw. This allows you to put one wire on each side of the screw and tighten it. You do not wrap the wire in this setup.


Thanks Joed. I'm not even sure if its an issue in the US. I have always only put one wire under a screw.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

J. V. said:


> Thanks Joed. I'm not even sure if its an issue in the US. I have always only put one wire under a screw.


On a device like receptacle or switch, yes one wire. The box ground screw is special with the shoulders to allow two wires.


----------

